

Show HN: Practicing Rails, a book about learning Rails without being overwhelmed - justinweiss
https://www.justinweiss.com/practicing-rails/

======
justinweiss
I've been writing posts about Rails on
[http://www.justinweiss.com](http://www.justinweiss.com) for a little over a
year now, and I've heard from so many people that are excited about Rails,
that have bought all kinds of videos and tutorials and courses and bootcamps,
but just can't build their own projects.

So, I wrote a book to help. It's not so much a Rails tutorial as it is a guide
to programming, project management, and motivation, using Rails as a medium.

I'm happy to answer any questions you have!

~~~
spdustin
I appreciate books and guides like this, but I've always though the countdown
was scammy - I always see the countdown starting anew when I use another
browser after the original countdown expired.

So I have to ask: is the promotion TRULY time limited?

~~~
justinweiss
Yep! I was actually planning to drop the discount today (since it was
originally a pre-order discount), but figured I'd extend it by a day or two
for the release.

I know where you're coming from, though -- I've seen a bunch of scammy
countdowns too, and those "only 17 copies left (of this book I can make
infinite copies of)!" on other sites :-)

